# Clicking noise in PSU, PC won't boot



## Nnay (Jul 16, 2016)

Hey everyone.
I've built a pc for my brother, here are the specs:

i7-6700K
Asus Z170 pro - gaming
Nvidia 1070
bequiet dark rock pro 3
Nzxt s340
16gb ddr4 ram (don't remember the brand)


I've built pretty much the same pc for myself so I've helped him assemble everything.
Once we were done, however, when we tried booting it, the PSU clicked once and then nothing.

Fans don't spin, no post, nothing. The mainboard LEDs light up but that's it.

The 24p and the 12v cpu are connected tightly.
I tried unplugging everything except for the cpu, cpu cooler, front panel and the 24p.

Since the mainboard doesn't have a pwr switch, unplugging the front panel won't do.

The case has built in stand-offs and there are no stand-offs mounted without respecive screwholes on the mobo that could short it.

It doesn't touch the back of the case anywhere either so the chances of it shorting are very slim.

I tried removing the ram, replugging single/dual channel in all possible arrangements to no avail (it'd probably try to post if it were just faulty memory anyway, but hey why no try)

Since it's saturday I'm pretty shafted in terms of calling asus.

I didn't try hairclipping the psu because it doesn't make sense. A psu that can run 0 load, isn't necessarily good.

Any ideas?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. what make and model of PSU
2. Forgetting for the moment the possibility that the PSU is faulty and lets presume the board is not faulty my first approach would be
3. You have a connection wrong or not made
4. Is the 8 pin graphics power connected
5. The i76700 has integrated graphics and the board I/O has

1 x DVI
1 x D-Sub
1 x DisplayPort
1 x HDMI
connect there to eliminate 1070

6. is the 8 pin cpu power connected
7. If you are sure all connections correct especially usb and fp headers - often the error is there
then again part from defects I suspect CPU insertion


----------



## Nnay (Jul 16, 2016)

bequiet Dark power pro 11 650watt

the 8pin was connected until I removed the 1070 for further testing

I didn't connect a screen yet, just the psu to check if it goes post

the 8pin cpu power is connected

the front panel connections are correct as well, we both tripple checked with the manual. (and it's the third time I assembled this motherboard/tower combination)

for inserting the CPU, I checked for the triangle and aligned them


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well if all you get is click from PSU no fans etc
then either it is bad board
bad PSU
or incorrect assembly
The only way forward is a breadboard - out of case check

CPU


> for inserting the CPU, I checked for the triangle and aligned them


using the tool?


----------



## Nnay (Jul 16, 2016)

while I usually suspect layer9 to be the prime issue, I'm quite sure I can rule this out this time.

I assemble rigs quite frequently and always stick the manual and haven't had any issues in the 15 odd years I've been doing it.


I'll try to test the psu on another setup and my tested psu on the mainboard in question. maybe that will shed some light.
cheers!


edit:

what tool?

oh that thing. no.
there's a triangle on the mount and on the cpu. i aligned those


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry for posting below your level but of course I did not know this


> I assemble rigs quite frequently


building one and then this is of course different from regularly

I am sure you will agree that the click from the PSU and nothing else is indicative - basically of only three causes
1. Bad board
2. Bad PSU
3. Incorrect connection

As I said were it to be me I would take it out of case connect PSU to main 24 pin and 8 pin
CPU fan
short pins on FP header power and see what happens then
If same click ONLY no fans it has to be board or PSU or of course CPU


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

BeQuiet PSU's are pretty much junk, not a good level of quality from what I have heard. most likely you got unlucky with yours and got a defective one this go around. Asus is generally pretty on par with quality


I would honestly attempt to try different higher quality psu first before attempting to rule out other components.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> most likely you* got lucky* with yours and got a defective one


Andrew
I am sure you mean* un* lucky
or perhaps you mean lucky to encourage the change


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hahah Thx, Mac. YES I MEANT UNLUCKY


----------



## Nnay (Jul 16, 2016)

Macboatmaster said:


> Sorry for posting below your level but of course I did not know this


oh no worries, incorrect assembly is probably the biggest factor in faulty equipment, you're absolutely right



Macboatmaster said:


> I am sure you will agree that the click from the PSU and nothing else is indicative - basically of only three causes
> 1. Bad board
> 2. Bad PSU
> 3. Incorrect connection
> ...


aye that's what I've feared are my only options. I just wished there was something I overlooked



metallica5456 said:


> BeQuiet PSU's are pretty much junk, not a good level of quality from what I have heard. most likely you got lucky with yours and got a defective one this go around. Asus is generally pretty on par with quality
> 
> I would honestly attempt to try different higher quality psu first before attempting to rule out other components.


I genuinely have to say I never had any issues with bequiet PSU's. I've been using them for quite a while now and I like their efficiency and noise level.

as for asus, I couldn't judge properly. the only hardware I used from them was the z170 mainboard and so far I'm *very *satisfied


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Yea its all a matter of perspective and what every individual gets....I have heard and helped so many people in the past with those PSU's only to find them faulty...as for the mainboard it oo am VERY satisfied too, as my board is also the Z170A and 6700k. BUT I was able to, and it still is, get a Corsair RMx 850W PSu for 100$ on newegg.com....DANG GOOD DEAL for a 10 YEAR WARRANTY psu


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

well I had not heard of them but reading the review and looking at the spec it seems OK
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8952/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-10-650w-850w-psu-review/7

not for me on comparing with my Corsair and others but OK


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Macboatmaster said:


> well I had not heard of them but reading the review and looking at the spec it seems OK
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8952/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-10-650w-850w-psu-review/7
> 
> not for me on comparing with my Corsair and others but OK


Yea, not much can compare with a Quality Corsair PSU both in Amperage and warranty, as well as cx service, at least imo.


----------



## Nnay (Jul 16, 2016)

metallica5456 said:


> Yea its all a matter of perspective and what every individual gets....I have heard and helped so many people in the past with those PSU's only to find them faulty...as for the mainboard it oo am VERY satisfied too, as my board is also the Z170A and 6700k. BUT I was able to, and it still is, get a Corsair RMx 850W PSu for 100$ on newegg.com....DANG GOOD DEAL for a 10 YEAR WARRANTY psu


hot damn that IS a really good deal


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Nnay
to return to trying to ascertain the problem I really do think you should test out of case as outlined
no card
no sata
no usb headers
no front panel header etc
and short pins on header for power
see if fans spin then either with be quiet or with known good


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Nnay said:


> hot damn that IS a really good deal


Yup, I actually bought the Rmx 750W for 99.99 cause was on sale, but darn if as soon as I got it the 850w was same price. So I returned it and got the larger for same price. Its a GOLD rated PSU with 10 yr warranty and massive amperage on the 12v rails.

I will leave my piece now and let you and Mac get back to Troubleshooting. If you do find its the PSU I would def go with that one. I will tell you I bought a CX level PSU from Corsair some years ago and while installing it dropped a screw inside it and fried it. CORSAIR TOOK IT BACK AND ISSUED ME A FULL REFUND AND EXPEDITED A NEW ONE OUT TO ME FOR NO EXTRA CHARGE. I will NEVER use a different psu company after customer service like that...


----------



## Nnay (Jul 16, 2016)

Macboatmaster said:


> Nnay
> to return to trying to ascertain the problem I really do think you should test out of case as outlined
> no card
> no sata
> ...


will do, cheers man



metallica5456 said:


> CORSAIR TOOK IT BACK AND ISSUED ME A FULL REFUND AND EXPEDITED A NEW ONE OUT TO ME FOR NO EXTRA CHARGE. I will NEVER use a different psu company after customer service like that...


that's unusually friendly of a company. sounds amazing. how do corsair compare to others in terms of noise levels?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Nnay said:


> will do, cheers man
> 
> that's unusually friendly of a company. sounds amazing. how do corsair compare to others in terms of noise levels?


That's what I am getting at....it was NOT their fault yet they still did the honest thing and replaced the unit. What noise? That's how I describe it...

The thing is my case has the psu fan the HSF, and about 6 case fans and still everything kinda just sounds like an oscilating table fan is on.

The RMx series has a passive fan, I think that's right term, so its only on when it needs to be. Igf you have good case cooling it wont run much anyway, and its FULL MODULAR as well.


----------



## Nnay (Jul 16, 2016)

metallica5456 said:


> That's what I am getting at....it was NOT their fault yet they still did the honest thing and replaced the unit. What noise? That's how I describe it...
> 
> The thing is my case has the psu fan the HSF, and about 6 case fans and still everything kinda just sounds like an oscilating table fan is on.
> 
> The RMx series has a passive fan, I think that's right term, so its only on when it needs to be. Igf you have good case cooling it wont run much anyway, and its FULL MODULAR as well.


that's really good to know, thanks a lot I'll check it out!


----------



## Nnay (Jul 16, 2016)

Alright update time.

First I removed the mainboard from the case and did a case-less build with only the essential cpu power and 24pin, shorted the power on aaaaaand. click. same old.
Asus claimed that it's possible to post the system without a cpu so I removed that as well but, it seems that asus is wrong. didn't even get the click.

So I connected the PSU to my testbench and got the same result.

I think it's safe to assume the PSU is shot. I'll try to replace it with a new one tomorrow and keep you updated.

thanks again for the ideas and help


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Thanks, please do let us know, as you said


----------

